# Pacing



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not sure which forum this would go best under, so I'll just put it here.

My fish does a LOT of 'pacing'. I know with any other animal or pet, this is a really, really bad sign and basically means they are going nuts and not being properly cared for. He seems otherwise healthy, so I assume he's 'pacing' because of the size of the tank. It's five gallons. 

I have a 10 gallon tank available to me but I don't have a hood or lights or anything for it and I am COMPLETELY broke. 

Is fish pacing okay? Is there anything I can do to remedy it besides a larger tank? I try to mix up the decorations everytime I change the water, but really that's not too exciting.
Think he'll go nuts?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe he does it because he sees his reflection.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

maybe put in some live plants, and a couple of ghost shrimp? That will prly entertain him. 5 gallons is a great size for a betta tank! My current tank is a 4.5g and my betta blows bubble nests non-stop. He really likes his floating plants (fake or live will do) He also seems to like the sand substrate more than gravel


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Maybe he does it because he sees his reflection.


Yeah, I think sometimes it is that and that doesn't concern me as much. But sometimes he'll spend a long time going back and forth in a way that makes me think it has nothign to do with seeing his reflection. A bit of a mystery, I guess.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

veganchick said:


> maybe put in some live plants, and a couple of ghost shrimp? That will prly entertain him. 5 gallons is a great size for a betta tank! My current tank is a 4.5g and my betta blows bubble nests non-stop. He really likes his floating plants (fake or live will do) He also seems to like the sand substrate more than gravel


Alright. Thanks. I have two live plants and I definitely want to get some more as soon as I have the money. I think that really could help a lot. I didn't consider ghost shrimp. I'll look into that, too! Thanks!

he does usually seem fairly happy. He's blown a few bubblenests so far and one was just two or three days after I brought him home. Then he got sick for a while but once he recovered he's been pretty good. I'd rather have him pacing than lethargic.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

How long has he been in the tank? I think fish pacing is alot different than other animals, but if you think he's bored try floating a little ping pong ball on top of the water. One of mine really loved this.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

oh a pingpong ball! how neat!!

you can also consider giving him a little cave to hide in. Mine have tiny little terra cotta flower pots (though i can't say i ever actually SEE them in there... Crumb got in once but it might have been a mistake...).

you can also try that fish training thing. has anyone seen that? it's ridiculous. Some guy is teaching goldfish and bettas to play soccer, go through little hoops, etc. You can probably search fish sports or something. i can't remember the website, but it looks amusing.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ahah. That's hilarious! Well, I got three shrimp and one more plant. He has a cave, but he's really not intrested in it. It must just be the way of fish to pace. He really has a lot more than most Bettas I know, so he should be happy. haha.


----------

